
President Obama Details Plan to Win the Future through Expanded Wireless Access  - Straubiz
http://www.whitehouse.gov/the-press-office/2011/02/10/president-obama-details-plan-win-future-through-expanded-wireless-access
======
bartonfink
Is this really a pressing problem compared to all the other shit that's going
wrong in America? As long as the government feels the need to do this sort of
stuff, why not invest in something that's going to be more useful to society
than 4G cellular service?

